# Training my new 4 month old puppy!



## Raiden Gerard

Hello once again everyone! I'm happy to say that my house will be slightly more livelier (Although it already is with my poodle Whisky jumping around) after today.

I just got my new poodle, Ginger. She's a female and she's coming to 4 months of age now. I have read many guides and I have some questions to ask regarding a new puppy.

Cage/crate training is a definite must. However, regarding this issue, the person I got Ginger from told me that during the first one month it would be advisable that she stay inside her crate to get accustomed to her new environment. He also said that I should only take her out of the cage for two to three times a day. This is to prevent her from catching any viruses. Ginger has been given two vaccinations and will be getting her third in a month's time at my local vet.

I was recommended to let Ginger use the potty in her cage so that she'll learn in the future where to go if she needs to "go". However, I do have another litter tray for Whisky which is in my kitchen. Should I let her use that one and get accustomed to it or should I just let her use the one in her cage?

Also.. Would it be okay to take her out of her cage to my room during the daytime to play with her and train her with simple commands, such as sit?

It's her first night here and I don't want to start off by confusing her!

Edit : Ginger is also a toy poodle, just like Whisky.


----------



## meehkim

I think you may want to do a little more research regarding crate training. You never *ever* want the dog to do their "duty" inside their crate. Their crate is supposed to be their comfort zone/sleeping area that they keep CLEAN. Dogs are naturally clean animals that do not do their business in their den area. I'm pretty sure you would not want the dog to sit in it's filth, and neither does she. Thus, you should try as hard as possible NOT to let them go potty in their crate.


----------



## Beach girl

Right. I think you may have misunderstood the breeder. The crate should be a safe place to go, in the sense of being a safe place to be, to sleep, to play quietly with a toy. It should NOT be a place to "go potty," ever. Maybe it wasn't clear what the breeder meant by "a place to go."

Crate training means spending some time in the crate, then take the dog out to go potty, play with her, feed her, keep her with you for a while, then back in the crate. The puppy should not be in the crate all day, all night, with very little breaks. She needs mental and physical stimulation right now. It's fine to start teaching her the basic commands like "sit" and "down," as well as "come," right now.


----------



## Raiden Gerard

Thank you for your replies. I myself found it weird when the breeder specifically told me let her poo in her cage, or perhaps he meant placing the litter tray inside the cage (Which isn't possible since the tray would obviously be too huge).

She's very hyper and curious about everything in my room when I let her out, and it's nice to see that she's adapting well. I think i'll let her play on my bed with her chew toy, wouldn't want her to sleep the whole day!

She learns fast however. Earlier today when I let her out, she ran straight to the litter tray to do her business, even without me having to tell her!


----------



## fjm

Try the DogStarDaily.com site for excellent, downloadable advice on raising a puppy. I agree - at 4 months a pup needs stimulation - when does she complete her vaccinations, so that you can take her out? Most vets these days advise attending a suitable puppy class even before vaccinations are fully completed, because of the importance of socialisation. Remember you will need to play with her, train her, and walk her separately from Whisky, as well as together, so that she can learn self-confidence and not become too reliant on Whisky to show her what to do.


----------



## Raiden Gerard

Thanks for the website. It's provided valuable information to help me with Ginger. She'll complete her vaccinations in a month's time. The breeder recommended that she stay at home before that in case she picks up any viruses outside or from other dogs. Thus I'm not planning to bring her outside for a walk till then.

She seems to be able to pick up simple commands when i'm with her alone, I used dog treats (Crushed to small pieces for easier chewing) as her incentives. However it will still take awhile before she fully understands "sit" and "fetch".

Would it be okay if I put her crate in my room so that during the night, she sleeps inside?


----------



## Purley

I wouldn't be letting a young puppy play on my bed!! Years ago when my bed was lower to the floor than it is now, my Golden Retriever jumped on my bed - ran across and peed on the duvet before I could stop her. Cost me a fortune getting a down filled duvet dry cleaned and the stain never did come off!

I have learned that while a puppy or even an older dog learns commands when they are home with you alone -- try taking them out with loads of distractions and they forget everything. Takes a lot longer to get them to concentrate with things going on!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles

Raiden Gerard said:


> Would it be okay if I put her crate in my room so that during the night, she sleeps inside?


*I don't know if i am misunderstanding you but i'm hoping when you say "she sleeps inside" you mean inside her crate and not left outdoors? I could be completely misunderstanding your post... lol. If yes then yes it would be great, this way she is close to you, it will comfort her.*



Raiden Gerard said:


> Cage/crate training is a definite must. However, regarding this issue, the person I got Ginger from told me that during the first one month it would be advisable that she stay inside her crate to get accustomed to her new environment. He also said that I should only take her out of the cage for two to three times a day.


* Crate training is good but i would never leave a puppy in all the time. Like someone else mentioned she needs stimulation and socialization. Unless you are working or are extremely busy where you can supervise her then she should be crated. *


*Congrats on your new little girl! Wishing you many wonderful years with her. *


----------



## Raiden Gerard

Well Purley, fortunately she's only peed once and that was on the cushion she played on the floor! Apart from that she hasn't peed on the floor or bed in my room!

Hi Penjilum, regarding the crate.. I meant that she would be sleeping in her crate, but her crate would be in my room, next to my bed!

I'd rather not leave her in her crate although there are some times when I have to go out to shop or bring Whisky for a walk, that's when I have to leave her inside.

Although I was wondering if I could just let her sleep on the cushion which is on the floor next to my bed, without the crate. I'd rather not keep changing things around her lest I confuse her when she's still young.

And thanks! The family and I are having such a great time with her! Even Whisky is always enjoying himself with her company


----------



## Beach girl

It's fine to let her sleep in her crate in your bedroom. I definitely would NOT let her sleep only on her cushion at this age. The point of crate training is that a dog will naturally want to keep its own den clean. She is unlikely to potty in her crate unless she really, truly can't hold it another minute. At 4 months, she should be able to sleep all night and stay dry, assuming she goes in around 11 and gets out around 7. 

If you let her sleep on her cushion, I guarantee you that at some point, she will wake up during the night, walk over to some other corner, let loose, and then come back to her cushion. She will have a much harder time learning self-control if she has freedom at night.

It's fine if she sleeps in her crate at night for several months. Eventually, maybe around a year old, she might be able to "graduate" from the crate, but it's not wrong to just keep her in the crate at night always, either.

Most dog trainers I think would disagree with your breeder about not letting her outside until she is five months old. She needs to learn now what the outside is like. You can keep her in your own yard if you're nervous, but really, she needs to be able to explore, learn things, feel what grass is like, experience all the sights, sounds and sensations of what outdoors is like.


----------



## Raiden Gerard

I think i'll bring her crate inside my room starting tomorrow evening, since she seems relaxed and doesn't whine anymore when I'm in my room. I wouldn't mind walking her at this stage or a few weeks from now, but what I'm worried about is that she may pick up a virus while we're out walking.

Theoretically, if I let her sleep in my room in a couple of weeks or months when she's ready and I let her sleep at the edge of my bed, would that make her think of us as the same level? I wouldn't want to lose my Alpha rank due to a small mistake, thus making things difficult for her as she grows older.


----------



## fjm

My dogs always sleep on my bed. "Alpha" rank is a bit of a myth - like a lot of the misinformation about "dominance" in dogs. As long as she is happy to get off the bed at your request, and you are happy to have her there, and she is thoroughly and reliably house trained, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Raiden Gerard

She seems to be happy sleeping by my side. However the only problem is that she likes to chew on my pillows. I managed to solve this by placing her chew toys on the bed. Just hoping she doesn't pee on my bed at night.


----------



## Raiden Gerard

Just a quick update.. Ginger was sleeping soundly just a few minutes ago when she awoke from my bed and started whining. I carried her to her litter tray where she then peed. I gave her a treat and put her back to sleep. Several hours later she awoke to the light of my computer screen turning on and started to come up to me. She rested beside me for a few minutes before hurrying to the middle of my bed and peed. I carried her outside and she did her business.

However what surprised me was that the amount was more than twice of what my older and bigger dog, Whisky would excrete. Furthermore, there were either ringworms or tapeworms inside her excrement.

I will be bringing her to see a vet sometime this week. I really hope she'll be alright as she's been such a dear to me the past three days.

P.S I'm not sure if her regurgitating has anything to do with all this.


----------



## fjm

Probably ringworms with a pup that age - do you know when she was last wormed? I would get her checked over by your vet. Pups do pee when they wake up - I found I had to get both Poppy and Sophy outside within a couple of minutes of them waking at that age, or puddles followed. Small dogs seem to take longer to gain bladder control than larger dogs, so at 4 months - and only recently coming to you - she is still learning. The crate may be a safer place to avoid "accidents ' - but I was just like you and couldn't resist snuggling with mine from the start!


----------



## Raiden Gerard

Yup! I couldn't resist and she loves sleeping next to me too  She's been to a vet and she's okay now. All that's left is just some potty training!


----------

